# Madison James Research review



## SAD

Stay away. Madison james research may have good reviews, and he may have good products, but he's overpriced and most importantly, a security threat.

To check out, even as a guest, you have to give your personal info including phone number.  Now let's say you're ordering a decent amount of stuff and you don't want to give false info in case the order gets screwed up and you need to verify personal info to recover money or product.  So you give your actual email and phone number.  Once you've started an order, the personal info is the first thing you give, and if you back out, he still has your personal info.

If it stopped there it's understandable, but if you decide not to order but you punched in your info, HE WILL TEXT YOU AND ASK YOU WHAT'S UP!  And he texts you from a dummy number so he's totally protected, but you're in the wind.

I have this on very good authority and know for a FACT that this happens.  In the industry Madison James Research is in, ESPECIALLY offering caps for research (completely illegal), do you really want this guy to be storing and using your personal info?


----------



## AlphaD

Thanks for the very important information brother.  Man it is good to have you back around here.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Just an update, Madison james research  stopped the service of sending texts asking about unpurchased carts. He thought that a service like that would be appreciated by his clients, he has stated so on several other boards. He was surprised to find out how pissed people were accordi to his posts, and thought they would see it as amazing customer service. I see both sides, but would not like to get a text myself. 

Many vets and VIPs at other boards have given him a shot and are pleased with the products and service thus far. 
I am trying his caber and exem in cap form now, i will keep you posted.


----------



## snake

GuerillaKilla said:


> Many vets and VIPs at other boards have given him a shot and are pleased with the products and service thus far.
> I am trying his caber and exem in cap form now, i will keep you posted.



Any early thoughts on his caber? Liquid seems easy to find. Always heard liquid was unstable, any hard core truth to that?


----------



## Redrum1327

Thanks for the info SAD !!! Good luck POB!!!hope things work out dude!!


----------



## biggerben692000

Yeah...I got at him on AB. Posted in his thread about the texting thing. Described SAD as a trusted member that wouldn't hesitate to take a couple of days out of his life to find out why a salesman would think it ok to text him about being wishy washy about placing an order.
He must have bored me with his response because i don't remember what it was? In any event. He doesn't seem concerned about the caps being an issue and perhaps could be considered a "**** you what r u gonna do?" to the FDA.
Some guys are happy. He's sending out replacements for some shit clen, though. As far as I'm concerned the jury is still out. I'm thinking that some guys are simply stoked that there is a place that has caps. Since MP fell RC spots seem to only have liquids? Some say that the resemblance is too similar to be ignored...meaning the think its MP reborn.


----------



## Manticore

Thanks for the info man.  Good looking out, I just started looking into this as I saw he was a good place to get caps from.


----------



## gymrat827

its illegal to see any research chem in pill form.  idk how MP did it for as long as he did, but he was bound to get busted or stop sooner or later.


----------



## meat

gymrat827 said:


> its illegal to see any research chem in pill form.  idk how MP did it for as long as he did, but he was bound to get busted or stop sooner or later.



I hear he's still in business. And no, I had no clue research stuff couldn't be in caps.


----------



## pg8629

I recently ordered from him and he is a man of his word he quated me on a shipping date and I noticed by the time he mailed it I wouldn't get it in two days so before he mailed it I message him and he got back to me asap and said he was going to express ship my order and sure enough he did. GW liquid was on point buy cialis liquid I thought was under dosed but I noticed that powder was caked up on bottom I emailed him about this he told me what to do and said in my next order he will send put a free bottle with it for my trouble. Let's give him a brake guys he really good guy and will do anything to make his costoms happy!


----------



## gymrat827

pg8629 said:


> I recently ordered from him and he is a man of his word he quated me on a shipping date and I noticed by the time he mailed it I wouldn't get it in two days so before he mailed it I message him and he got back to me asap and said he was going to express ship my order and sure enough he did. GW liquid was on point buy cialis liquid I thought was under dosed but I noticed that powder was caked up on bottom I emailed him about this he told me what to do and said in my next order he will send put a free bottle with it for my trouble. Let's give him a brake guys he really good guy and will do anything to make his costoms happy!



dude what he does is beyond illegal.  way, way beyond.  

stop ordering from there


----------



## pg8629

gymrat827 said:


> dude what he does is beyond illegal.  way, way beyond.
> 
> stop ordering from there


there all illegal there ment for research people use on themselfs. No matter if you buy in liquid form or he selling capsules everyone knows it's not for research. What's difference besides the law if the chemical is in powder form or liquid form? He doing same as all the research companies do.


----------



## heady muscle

MJ Blows. I stated this on other sites. His Clen was overdosed, his arimdex did nothing. The guy is pushing out poison.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Like nearly all other pep companies he seemed to start off somewhat decent and went to shit pretty quick


----------



## gh0st

gymrat827 said:


> its illegal to see any research chem in pill form.  idk how MP did it for as long as he did, but he was bound to get busted or stop sooner or later.


A few ppl told me they thought they were the same person. He did pop up right after manpower got busted with all those pills and fake credit cards and id's. I don't want to start rumors but someone on ab board told me that he was caught doing something similar and had ppls ss cards or something. dont quote me on that as fact. I can't find any news article on google about it or anything.



pg8629 said:


> there all illegal there ment for research people use on themselfs. No matter if you buy in liquid form or he selling capsules everyone knows it's not for research. What's difference besides the law if the chemical is in powder form or liquid form? He doing same as all the research companies do.


What ever the law is, im no lawyer but research chems must me sold as liquid. You can't administer a pill to a rat. So selling research chems in pill form is a companies way of blatantly saying we are selling these not just for research!

Regardless...they have been getting such bad reviews lately. I have a good friend/trainer who use to over 50 helios from them at a time on a monthly basis for his clients. Everything went good til this last order...he never received it and its been over 2 months now. Guys are saying that they are receiving completely bunk chems from them. they complain. get replacements and then there replacements are bunk.


----------



## pg8629

OK my bad I get what u guys are saying now about the pill form! Yes I agree I just tried his stuff the liquid letrozole was on point. But everything eles was under dosed. His liquid tadalafil way under dosed at 30mg/ml as he claims at one ml I'm not even has stiff as if I take 20mg of legit pill from pharmacy or liquid from company in pass I tried that closed would keep my Lil guy up and happy for 48 hours on demand when I needed him lol. Also his gw-501516 also way under dosed. Only lost 5 lbs taking it for a month and doing 65 mins of cardio a day and eating proper high protein clean diet. When compared to the gw I use to get from another source that closed would get me super ripped! It sucks when I good source closes down and u have to wasteep cash with trial and error finding another good source. This is probably why his prices are so much cheaper then everyone eles. I never tried his caps. But kind scared now with reviews people saying he mixing his chemicals up. **** me I need a new source. When I seen his prices I should of known to good to be true. Lol ****ing people can't do buisness rite. He probably stepping on his liquid under dosing it to make more money! Just pure greed!


----------



## gh0st

Source i go thru has such good tada.....i can get the real deal cialis for 4 bucks a pop...i dont even bother. Mk-677 and GW is so potent. I am very pleased with my guys stuff. Sometimes its the smaller companies that are the best way to go honestly. I heard dat's company has very good peps also but have yet to try them! I have no need to really as the comp. i rep for is very good and he takes care of me very well. he stays off all the large boards, still does okay. doesnt rake in the 50k-100k/ a month i am rumored to hear some sources on promuscle rake in monthly. but he does okay enough. word of mouth is honestly better advertising then and paid forum....to an extent.

****btw- please dont pm me hear for the name of the company. i dont want to be put in that position or for anyone to think my motivation for posting is something it is not


----------



## pg8629

snake said:


> Any early thoughts on his caber? Liquid seems easy to find. Always heard liquid was unstable, any hard core truth to that?



His shit way under dosed man I thought his stuff was good at first but after trying other products way under dosed , (


----------



## 956Vette

It's idiots like Madison James who need to go leave the marketplace. Worst quality control I have ever encountered.
Get your money back if you've done business from his brands. The owner at least knows enough to respect his consumer and refund upon request.


----------



## gh0st

pg8629 said:


> there all illegal there ment for research people use on themselfs. No matter if you buy in liquid form or he selling capsules everyone knows it's not for research. What's difference besides the law if the chemical is in powder form or liquid form? He doing same as all the research companies do.


This is the grey area of the law! I like the grey area! Believe me...these companies get attacked by the judicial system all the time. Not only that but they get extorted by the big supplement companies. My buddy was getting letters from lawyers from all the big sup companies asking for money. The big sup company lawyers claim they cant compete with RC sites who sell sarms and peptides. So there for they should have to pay them a share of there profits? GTFO of here! 



pg8629 said:


> His shit way under dosed man I thought his stuff was good at first but after trying other products way under dosed , (



The guys a hustler. Just like majority of these UGLs. Send you good product on your first order..then rip u off everyone after that. In this case i think he started out selling good stuff for a bit to get a good reputation. Then started selling crap.



956Vette said:


> It's idiots like Madison James who need to go leave the marketplace. Worst quality control I have ever encountered.
> Get your money back if you've done business from his brands. The owner at least knows enough to respect his consumer and refund upon request.



Cant believe guys are still using this idiot. IMO...if one of these companies give you under dosed product or bunk peps even one time. there on the sh8t list. I would NEVER even consider using any pep/rc company if they have even a single bad review. This guy is so ridiculously bad its pathetic. I tried to look out for this idiot mod on M&S and tell him what was up with JMR, but this guy is such a douche. Sh8t head turns around and defends the guy like he is on first name basis with the owner. I hate drama so i've tried to help this moron out a few times to get rid of any bad blood. Every time it just escalates. Should of never bothered...thinks he knows everything. Its clear J. Madison is a horrible source. He probably has some sort of involvement with the guy.


----------



## hailraiser

*goatrider*

His stuff is garbage. Payment methods are shady. 
the guy himself isn’t very bright either, cant even spell.


----------



## verusraws

SAD said:


> Stay away. Madison james research may have good reviews, and he may have good products, but he's overpriced and most importantly, a security threat.
> 
> To check out, even as a guest, you have to give your personal info including phone number.  Now let's say you're ordering a decent amount of stuff and you don't want to give false info in case the order gets screwed up and you need to verify personal info to recover money or product.  So you give your actual email and phone number.  Once you've started an order, the personal info is the first thing you give, and if you back out, he still has your personal info.
> 
> If it stopped there it's understandable, but if you decide not to order but you punched in your info, HE WILL TEXT YOU AND ASK YOU WHAT'S UP!  And he texts you from a dummy number so he's totally protected, but you're in the wind.
> 
> I have this on very good authority and know for a FACT that this happens.  In the industry Madison James Research is in, ESPECIALLY offering caps for research (completely illegal), do you really want this guy to be storing and using your personal info?


This guy scams. 
Stay away!


----------

